# Picky hedgies



## Pickles&Sophie (Feb 2, 2009)

My hedghogs Pickles and Sophie used to love all kinds of food when they were younger, but now they tend to only pick out the cat food and some of the hedgie formula in their dish. What are some foods I can give them that they are sure to love? And if I take the catfood out will they get hungry enough to eat whatever is in their bowl?

-Erin and the hedgies, Pickles and Sophie


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

What kind of "hedgie food" are you using? Most of it isn't very good, and hedgehogs know that, so they won't eat it. That could be why they're only eating the cat food. Don't take the cat food out to force them to eat the other kind, that'd just be mean, especially if it's not particularly good for them anyway. Each hedgie has their own particular tastes, so what one might like, another might not want anything to do with.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

What hedgehog formula are you feeding? If you are taking anything out, pitch that. If you are feeding a high quality cat food that would be the best thing to keep them on.

Some are just picky, and won't try new things. What insects have you offered?

Edit: Geez, beat again.


----------



## Pickles&Sophie (Feb 2, 2009)

The are eating Wellness brand kitten formula and the hedgie pellets are: SunSeed Sunscription Vita Hedgehog formula. It says it contains: Vitamins, minerals, fish, shrimp and crab meal and mealworms. Are there any fruits and vegtables that they will fall in love with?


----------



## Pickles&Sophie (Feb 2, 2009)

I have tried feeding them live mealworms and crickets but they are not interested, even when the buggies are dead.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It might just take several times of introducing the bugs to get them to try them. But they could just not like them, you never know. And definitely don't take out the cat food and try to get them to eat the Sunseed. It's not the worst hedgehog food out there, but the cat food is a lot healthier for them. And probably the reason they're eating the cat food is that it's kitten formula. Most kitten formula is high in fat. You should start switching them over to an adult formula that's lower in fat. It should have less than 15% fat.
As far as fruits and vegetables, I think there's a sticky that lists ones that are safe for them.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

There is nothing they will fall in love with, "no matter what" each has their own tastes. 18% is a bit high for the only cat food, you might want to try Wellness Indoor Health.

Sunseed is a fine food as far as hedgehog formulas go, but definitely not okay on its own. If you are trying to improve their diet, I would start by getting another high quality cat food.


----------



## Pickles&Sophie (Feb 2, 2009)

ok thanks everyone for your help!


----------

